# What are you listening to now?



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

I don't know about anyone else but music inspires my art, I'll start with this, SO much emotion :vs_love:


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm listening to the weather  Supposed to have some possible storms tomorrow


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

Bushcraftonfire said:


> I'm listening to the weather


This is a music thread Mr Mod post your fav tracks!!!!!!!! :devil:


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Well YOU asked what I was listening to right now.. LOL!


----------



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)

My wife nagging me.


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

also @meli if you like guitar stuff you should youtube search for candyrat records


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## TonTon (Mar 4, 2016)

I also have a painting idea inspired by the song "Mad World" by Gary Jules


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

:vs_love:


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Traffic and the melodious sounds of tools! :biggrin:


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

This is one of the best covers I've ever heard


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Last one!! :devil:





​


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

@Leighann; That disturbed cover is amazing indeed. I really like the build-up throughout the track.







Blue Stahli <333


----------



## bbbaldie (Feb 12, 2016)

I have around 6,000 albums (all digital), and my music player, Amarok, picks them at random. I might have some early Rod Stewart on, the next album might be the soundtrack from 2001, complete with weird Gregorian monk chants. I really am all over the map.

But when I choose music, it's usually something bluesy, from genuine Delta blues all the way to Joe Bonamossa.

One great investment I made fifteen years ago was a very nice Soundblaster subwoofer/satellite system for my PC. At less than ground-shaking volume levels, it sounds better than my surround sound systems on my TV's.


----------



## bbbaldie (Feb 12, 2016)

Susan Mulno said:


> Traffic and the melodious sounds of tools! :biggrin:


I love Traffic! John Barleycorn Must Die is my favorite album!

Oh, wait, is that what you meant? ;-)


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

I'm very eclectic as well @bbbaldie , but I'm just an ol' rocker at heart. Some days the heavier the better!! :biggrin:


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

Rock is my favorite genre as well. There's plenty of cool stuff outside of it, but it's the one genre I always come back to.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

I really enjoyed that one @SuddenLife , I hadn't heard of them. 

Are you familiar with these guys?


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

I've had this stuck in my head for days :vs_peace:


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

*Digging this tune*


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

I'm listening to the birds. After a silent winter it's music to my ears hearing them outside my window. I love it, it makes me want to get out my paint brush and paint.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Liz said:


> I'm listening to the birds. After a silent winter it's music to my ears hearing them outside my window. I love it, it makes me want to get out my paint brush and paint.


It is not quite sunrise here and I was just listening to hundreds of bird songs going on outside and thinking to myself it is one of the best sounds on the planet.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Thanks to the hubby I now have this one stuck in my head :laugh:


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

@Leighann; That open your eyes song is neat! Thanks
--


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

@SuddenLife, I just knew u would like them!!!


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

@leighann Like? I love it, been listening to it on repeat for a while now : D


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Just for u Inge :biggrin::biggrin:

@SuddenLink


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

Had to look it up on youtube, because this version won't play because youtube is being a little shite, but this one's nice too. I like the first one the best tho


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

@SuddenLife you need to check out that entire album. We saw them live, and that girl has got some pipes!! :vs_shocked:


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

@leighann Will do! I wholeheartedly agree, amazing voice. I have such a weakspot for singers, both male and female, with that raw edge to their voice.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

@SuddenLife 
Are u familiar with these guys?? I love his voice.


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

@Leighann; only knew them by name before, but they sound pretty neato


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

@SuddenLink - Don't know if you will like these guys, I fell in love with this entire album...and this is one of my favs.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)




----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

@Leighann; a bit late, but; I love Linkin Park. I was a big fan during highschool, but every now and again I still need to blast it at full volume.

-----


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Taking it back....


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

;___;


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

Dieses Video ist in Deutschland leider nicht verfügbar, da es Musik von SME enthalten könnte, über deren Verwendung wir uns mit der GEMA bisher nicht einigen konnten.

it makes me rage everytime


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

Ah that sucks! It's such a beautiful song, I really recommend trying to find a different version


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

http:// https://youtu.be/XqNBUY_P4vM

http:// https://youtu.be/IZr2usYFcTc

http:// https://youtu.be/Q44sutoz4kw


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

http:// https://youtu.be/XqNBUY_P4vM


----------



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

Nice choice Just. I've got loads of different versions of Concerto Aranjuez Adagio and also Julian Breem's full concerto on vynil. Fantastic music. I love Spanish music and have loads of Flamenco videos and cassettes collected over many years.


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)




----------

